# Comment installer une ram de mémoire ?



## alemaki (19 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'une bonne ame pourrait m'indiquer comment ou où je peux trouver la procédure à suivre, pour installer une nouvelle ram de mémoire sur mon PowerBook G4 ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Taum (20 Mai 2009)

Eh oh, 'faut pas charier non plus! Ok, c'est un forum d'entraide mais c'est pas non plus une raison pour se faire assister!!!! en tapant "installer ram powerbook g4" sur google, tu trouvera largement ton bonheur!


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mai 2009)

Déja il y a plusieurs type de Powerbook G4 (Titanium, Aluminium, 12", 15" et 17")
Sinon regarde sur ce site tu trouveras un tutoriel pour t'aider : http://www.macbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/rubrique7.html
Sinon tu aurait quand même pus chercher sur google


----------



## alemaki (21 Mai 2009)

Messieurs, merci à vous deux pour ces précisions, je comprends également votre remarque mais sachez que j'avais déjà cherché sur google et même sur le site Mac (rubrique support) mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Fainéant parfois mais pas fumiste tout de même.

Encore merci


----------

